# How Do I Allow Active X to Run in My Computer?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gang,

I'm trying to get an online antivirus scanner to work on my computer. I've tried Panda, Kaspersky and Trend Micro, all say the same thing - my computer won't allow ActiveX controls to be downloaded and run.

How do I fix it so Active X can run in my computer?

Win98Se, IE 6.0 Sp1

Thanks,
HULK


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

It is under INTERNET OPTIONS>SECURITY>INTERNET ZONE>CUSTOM LEVEL


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Walkeriam


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You betch ya!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/btw/ie/ie-opts.htm

I use these setting here.
http://tpsconsulting.com/tips4.htm

But then I have to go to Spyware Blaster and it wants to change 3 of the setting to make it safer.

But I only use IE to get MS updates so have my setting high.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Happy to see the IE security tips link. Thanks hewee


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

hewee said:


> http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/btw/ie/ie-opts.htm
> 
> I use these setting here.
> http://tpsconsulting.com/tips4.htm
> ...


Thanks HeeWee,

HULK!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome and there is much more if you go here.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/main-nf.htm

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/

Eric Howes is the best there is on Protecting Your Privacy & Security.


----------

